# Detailing World Garage Guides



## Dave KG

*** Please do not post a response to this thread. All "print out and keep" garage guides will be made available here as they are produced. Please post feedback in the FEEDBACK thread. This will help keep these threads neat and tidy. Many thanks - KG ***

Attached are the "Print Out & Keep" garage guides. These are by no means a comprehensive guide, but rather they are intended to be a handy reminder sheet that you can download and print off to keep in your garage.

CLAYING


----------



## Jamezm

Thanks, found the Claying quick tips very useful and a handy reminder!


----------



## Wardy7

Appears a problem with the claying guide in that it won't load, just so you know!


----------



## Dave KG

Wardy7 said:


> Appears a problem with the claying guide in that it won't load, just so you know!


Ah yes, the place they were hosted sent me repeated emails about revamping and deleting files so it seems they have done this now - truth is I've been up to my neck in PhD work of late, I never got round to rehosting them but will do in the near future. Thanks for letting me know :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Scud said:


> Dave i just checked out the was with foam guides there.............
> 
> Just wondering why would you rinse from the bottom up ? personally i have always gone top to bottom.
> 
> If rinsing from bottom up all grit/dirt etc.. would be left at the bottom where you just rinsed off.


The agitation of the foam helps remove some of the dirt - if rinsing from the top down, the foam is watered down by the time you get to the dirtier lower panels... If rinsing bottom up first then you make the most of the foam on the lower panels, the rinse water from the top panels will be running off anyway and once all foam removed you could give a quick rinse from top to bottom to remove any remaining grime.


----------



## mazdaminx

Hello - did you know that the wash guidfes are currently linking to this page??

http://laurenstephens.com/uploads/2612b1fabc.pdf


----------



## beardboy

I was just about to say the same! :lol:


----------

